# The giant spider that can chase you - Construction



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! I have driven myself nuts a couple of times the last few days trying to find your other thread. For some reason it wasn't showing up with Spider as a search. I plan to build something like this in the next week or two, and this will help immensely.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tamz2070 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!! I will get started on this right away. Hopefully I can get some help from my husband. I'm really looking forward to having some fun with this. We put out this huge spider web every year and I have a big spider that sits on it. The tots won't be expecting this spider to chase them. LOL. I can see it now. Fun we will have. I can't wait.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

what motors did you use?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

daddywoofdawg said:


> what motors did you use?


Here is a link to one of the motors. http://www.robotmarketplace.com/products/AME-218-2003.html There is a right hand version and a left hand version. And here is the speed controller I used. http://www.robotmarketplace.com/products/0-SABER2X25-RC.html The speed controller is really overkill for this prop as it will drive a 300lb robot. You can get one cheaper that supports a smaller current draw.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Too Cool! Gives me some ideas.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OH yeah the is so cool


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

THAT IS SO COOL, little to late in the season this year but I have you book marked for next years haunt. Good Job


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

So MUCH FUN!!!! Great work! Very inspiring.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I so love this! Bet it's a freaking hoot to control on Halloween.


----------

